# Burning down a tree stump



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

My first try to burn down a flat tree stump before adding dirt and reseeding was a bust.
I'm now working on plan B.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amsF-EOaFBI[/media]


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Success. "Never ever ever give up." - DJT

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds7kdUrgdiY[/media]


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

If you dig a moat around the stump and get some holes into it at an angle it helps tremendously. It also helps to dig the moat and let it dry out for a few weeks. Holes and the vertical slices help a lot.

Unfortunately the best way to deal with a stump if you want to grow grass is to dig and chop it out. It's a pain at times but once it's out you won't have to worry about the ground sinking as it rots or a mushroom farm growing in that area down the line.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I dug round my stump then hacked at it with wood chisels and saws, took me 2 half days. That was after the tree stump grinder guy said it would be 2 weeks before he could get it done. 
. I was pleased I did it myself :thumbup:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

jabopy said:


> I dug round my stump then hacked at it with wood chisels and saws, took me 2 half days. That was after the tree stump grinder guy said it would be 2 weeks before he could get it done.
> . I was pleased I did it myself :thumbup:


Awesome. I did the same thing for two 22 inch cherry stumps, a small maple, and I'm working on a big double birch tree currently. I just do a little here and there when I get the urge.


----------

